# Drives pass WD Diagnostics TiVo still "unstable"



## MannyL (May 2, 2002)

Ok both my drives passed the WD extended tests (Full Media Scan) but my TiVo is still not working correctly. I will turn on the TV and see either a locked picture or I will be on the grey Starting Up screen. I have no "hacks" on this system.

Any troubleshooting suggestiions will be appreciated.


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you tried reloading the Tivo software (Image)?


----------



## MannyL (May 2, 2002)

kschauwe said:


> Have you tried reloading the Tivo software (Image)?


Not yet because I don't want to lose my existing recordings and I don't know an easy way to back them up onto my computer


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If the recordings are worth the $90 you might try SpinRite. SpinRite sometimes finds errors that the mfg diagnostics missed. SpinRite can also "Refresh" problem sectors. Even if this works I would really consider replacing the failing HD(s) ASAP.


----------



## MannyL (May 2, 2002)

HomeUser said:


> If the recordings are worth the $90 you might try SpinRite. SpinRite sometimes finds errors that the mfg diagnostics missed. SpinRite can also "Refresh" problem sectors. Even if this works I would really consider replacing the failing HD(s) ASAP.


When I ran the WD software a second time it repaied the problem or so it claims. I haven't had any problem now in 24 hours.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

spinrite is the bomb


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

MannyL said:


> When I ran the WD software a second time it repaied the problem or so it claims. I haven't had any problem now in 24 hours.


How old is the drive? You might consider replacing the drive if it is over 5 years old, once drive errors start they usually reappear.


----------



## MannyL (May 2, 2002)

HomeUser the drives are less than 3 years old. I have two larger drives I can use but I don't want to move my recordings to my pc for now because I don't have time. I will be monitoring these drives to see if they have more problems


----------



## JS2003 (Jan 10, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> How old is the drive? You might consider replacing the drive if it is over 5 years old, once drive errors start they usually reappear.


This is absolutely the truth. One disk error that requires substantial intervention to correct the drive could be a fluke. A second similar error usually means the drive is headed south, and it generally happens pretty fast.

If you have a second such episode, I'd be buying a new drive fast!


----------

